# Tracer is enjoying Canada!



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Tracer had a good day today! 
Reserve this morning and BOW & BOB this afternoon for 3 pts.
Heather said he has taken a shine to the little cocker she is also handling - He thinks it is his job to walk the little girl...when he sees her lead...runs and takes it up and walks her around. 
Surely do miss him...


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Glad that Tracer is doing well in Canada. It would be great to have video of him walking the little dog.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Congratulations! Tracer is a gorgeous boy, and it is no surprise how well he did in Canada!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Go Tracer!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

how cute!!! Congrats Tracer!  Looking forward to seeing the pictures of your trip to Canada!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Congrats! Sounds like a great weekend!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

congratulations! Can't wait to see the win photos!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Trace went Reserve both shows yesterday behind a very nice 10 month old that was cleaning up.  Sunkozi's Willowbec Big Tipper

The points would have been nice, but will take RW as a nice nod...and cross my fingers for Pictou Sept 11 & 12.

Heather said he is really fun to show - smart and pretty in the ring. 

Thanks for letting me blather on...


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Tracer is gorgeous!!! and will be a full Champ soon!!
I am sur eyou miss him so much!


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

LibertyME said:


> Trace went Reserve both shows yesterday behind a very nice 10 month old that was cleaning up.  Sunkozi's Willowbec Big Tipper
> 
> The points would have been nice, but will take RW as a nice nod...and cross my fingers for Pictou Sept 11 & 12.
> 
> ...


 
Congrats Tracer!

Lucy's dad (the infamous Boston) is CH Sunkozi Arcane Don't Look Back. Very cool that there's a name I recognize for a change


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

I want to see pictures!!!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

If the meathead gets he Ch. then he gets a picture  :crossfing


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm sure the handsome Tracer is taking Canada by storm. Way to go Trace.


----------

